

Poll HN: What's your mobile? - porker

Which phone(s) do you own?
Do you like it? Why?
Is it practical (does the battery last?)
What will you buy next?
======
oxalo
Galaxy Note 2 on Verizon. First smartphone, lasts all day with moderate use
easily, pretty snappy. Don't like all the Verizon bloatware. People say it's
big but it fits in my pocket easily. Looking to buy an open device with
minimal spying next.

